# Casting for a new documentary series about women who carry guns



## LionTV (Jan 30, 2012)

New York production company is looking for strong, opinionated women who believe in their right to bear arms and are also mothers. If that sounds like you and you're interested in more info please email [email protected] Thanks!


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

a documentary about guns from a new york company? i wonder why i have the feeling that this is not going to be showing women who carry in the best light? strong and opinionated can be edited into whacko and unstable women with deadly weapons .... i would like to see what other documentaries this company has produced?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Actually they are a UK production company.

Lion Television . About


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

bruce333 said:


> Actually they are a UK production company.
> 
> Lion Television . About


their post say new york company, wonder why they are confused about what country they are from.... wait, is there a NEW york in the UK, i know there is a york..... or maybe now its OLD york since we have a new one.....? curiouser and curiouser

my bad, staff in new york and los angelos .....


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> a documentary about guns from a new york company? i wonder why i have the feeling that this is not going to be showing women who carry in the best light? strong and opinionated can be edited into whacko and unstable women with deadly weapons


That was my first thought.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Two places that hate firearms..... scary.......


----------

